# Oscar Nominations are out...



## Lei-Lani (Jan 22, 2009)

The whole list is available here.

I'm putting my chances on "Slumdog Millionaire" as Best Picture, even though "Benjamin Button" got 13 nominations.  You know what that usually means when a film gets so many nods - either the film will be passed over entirely, or it'll win it all.

And no one's beating Heath Ledger for "The Dark Knight".  No one. ^_^

Other predictions include Mickey Rourke for "The Wrestler" and Angelina Jolie for "The Changeling".


----------



## Azure (Jan 22, 2009)

Almost every movie put out this year was terrible, except for Batman, and maybe The Wrestler.  The Oscars are slippin the way of the Emmy's and the Grammy's, into obscurity.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 22, 2009)

LemurBoi said:


> Almost every movie put out this year was terrible, except for Batman, and maybe The Wrestler. The Oscars are slippin the way of the Emmy's and the Grammy's, into obscurity.


 
I thought most of the Animated films, Benjamin Button, and those you mentioned were pretty good. 

...mainly Wall-E. Loved it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 22, 2009)

LemurBoi said:


> Almost every movie put out this year was terrible, except for Batman, and maybe The Wrestler.  The Oscars are slippin the way of the Emmy's and the Grammy's, into obscurity.



You didn't like Slumdog?

I thought you were white, man.

EDIT: Wish Eastwood had been nominated for best original song. It would be a joy to see him perform.

Who's hosting, BTW?


----------



## Azure (Jan 22, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> You didn't like Slumdog?
> 
> I thought you were white, man.
> 
> ...


My complete dislike for hollywood is only eclipsed by my dislike for communism and poor spellers.  SO no, I didn't like it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 22, 2009)

LemurBoi said:


> My complete dislike for hollywood is only eclipsed by my dislike for communism and poor spellers.  SO no, I didn't like it.



But it was an art house film, yet The Dark Knight was a Hollywood blockbuster.



idgi


You are confusing me, man.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 22, 2009)

Why the fuck is Iron Man only nominated once? x.x'


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 22, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Why the fuck is Iron Man only nominated once? x.x'



Because Robert Downey Jr. didn't die during the making of it

:C


----------



## Azure (Jan 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> But it was an art house film


Even worse.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 23, 2009)

LemurBoi said:


> Even worse.



Don't tell me you've never had the impulse to go see _Short Cuts_ or even _Lost Highway_.


You're so BORING.

BTW, Mickey Rourke's face is made out of plastic.


----------



## Azure (Jan 23, 2009)

It is,his face, I mean .  And I loved _Lost Highway's _Soundtrack.  Pretty awesome.  Still, most art house films are too preachy for me.  You're correct, I am a complete bore.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 23, 2009)

LemurBoi said:


> It is,his face, I mean .  And I loved _Lost Highway's _Soundtrack.  Pretty awesome.  Still, most art house films are too preachy for me.  You're correct, I am a complete bore.



Well, yeah, they're ART.

But the old stuff.

That's still all pretty good.

But yeah, compared to MY ECLECTIC TASTES, you are p. boring, sorry but just like bruce hornsby, that's just the way it is


----------



## Azure (Jan 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Well, yeah, they're ART.
> 
> But the old stuff.
> 
> ...


I fancy myself as the man in the silk suit, but only because I hate most people.  Some of them are OK.  I just never really have much time anymore to sit down and marinate very deep on stuff anymore, and I feel if I'm to make the commitment to watch a film as such, I should be prepared to extrapolate on it.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 23, 2009)

Yay, just saw the nominations for the animated films. I hope that either Bolt of Kung-Fu Panda gets it. ^^


----------



## Lei-Lani (Jan 25, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Yay, just saw the nominations for the animated films. I hope that either Bolt of Kung-Fu Panda gets it. ^^



I haven't seen "Bolt" yet, but the whole premise of the film seems a little too sad.

I think "Kung-Fu Panda" is going to win.  It had a great story, some wonderful characters, and you even end up liking the villain a little bit.  They did a really GOOD job, actually, portraying Tai Lung (masterfully voiced by Ian McShane, and if you've never watched "DeadWood" on HBO, you are missing an incredible acting performance by him every time), in the manner that they did, when he was just this KY0000t little kitty you wanted to just cuddle and hug and snuggle to death, helped you to feel a lingering sympathy for Tai Lung and Master Shifu's (Dustin Hoffman) relationship.  These two loved each other very much.

Not to mention Po's duckling father (the ever-wonderful James Hong) and his insistence to get the panda to become the top chef of the village.  You have a LOT of personal emotions and life stories going on here, that you just don't see with "Bolt" or "Wall-E".

If there was only one thing really lacking, I would have loved to see a little more background of the Furious Five, watching them all meeting one another and becoming a team - but maybe that's a fit story for the sequel? ^_^


----------

